# Frage bezüglich Hardware :)



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

*Frage bezüglich Hardware *

Hallo liebe Freunde ! 
Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen öV zsm gestellt und frage mich gerade ob i.welche updates fällig waren
mein system sieht so aus :
Ram- 8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9
Prozessor- AMD FX-8320 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
Netzteil- be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt
Mainboard- MSI 970A-G46, Sockel AM3+, ATX, PCIe
Grafikkarte- MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5
Cpu Kühler- RAIJINTEK Aidos Heatpipe CPU-Kühler, PWM - 92mm
Festplatte- Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Windows 10 ist drauf 

 


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Wäre eine SSD nichts für dich ?


----------



## Batze (31. Juli 2015)

Mehr als eine fällige SSD die fehlt sehe ich da auch nicht.


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Was würde mir das bringen ? Und was passiert dann mit meiner alten Festplatte?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Eine SSD ist viel schneller u.a. beim Booten etc. und außerdem lautlos. Genaueres kannst du sicher auch googeln.
Deine Festplatte behälst du natürlich auch im Gehäuse.


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von, welche würdet ihr empfehlen und muss ich die dann auch in mein Gehäuse reinhauen ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Eine Empfehlung für eine spezielle SSD gebe ich dir nicht, da werden hier sicher noch Leute posten die mit der Materie viel besser vertraut sind als ich. 
Sinnvoll wäre aber eine Größe von 250 GB.


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Ok, paar Freunde von mir sagten dass mein ram zu langsam sei... 1333mhz und ich bräuchte 1666mhz oder mehr plus sagten sie, 16gb wär optimal 
Stimmt das ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Mehr ist mehr und schneller ist schneller...schon klar....aber wo liegt denn dein Bedarf ?


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Also mein Bedarf wär , wenn es nötig ist dann upgrade ich auch mein Hardware 
Z.b ihr sagtet jetzt , ssd bräuchte ich- ok , die hole ich.
Vlt wär es notwendig mein ram zu verbessern ? Weil ich so gut nur Spiele am pc und will Performance raus den Teilen rausholen


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Aber auch dass das system an sich schneller arbeitet , also Startzeit ist bei mir ungefähr 11 Sekunden...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Nun 11 Sekunden ist sicherlich kein besorgniserregender Wert, allerdings habe ich noch kein Win 10 Upgrade 
Beim RAM sehe ich keinen UNBEDINGTEN Handlungsbedarf - KANN man machen - MUSS man aber nicht.
Nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Also seit dem Umstieg hab ich ja Probleme bekommen , die hab ich beschrieben in anderem Thema, deswegen bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen , mein pc brauch Updates bezüglich Hardware


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Nein, dein PC braucht im Prinzip keine neue Hardware...die SSD würde spürbar schnellere Ladezeiten bringen und dürfte bei Gamern mittlerweile Standard sein. Die Probleme dürften mit dem Upgrade / Einstellungen etc. zu tun haben.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Hast du denn überhaupt schon vor allem beim Boardhersteller mal nachgesehen, ob der neuere Treiber speziell für win10 anbietet?


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

nein, ich habe nur für Grafikkarte und für Bildschirm neue treiber bekommen.... aber kann ich sofort machen!


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Auf der Webseite haben die nicht als Auswahl win 10....


----------



## danielTriceps (31. Juli 2015)

Alles gemacht.... aber keine Wikung


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

also, ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum Dein PC ungewöhnliche Leistungsnachteile haben sollte. Das RAM wird 100%ig so gut wie nix bringen, aber die CPU ist halt ein Stück schwächer als ein moderner core i5 von Intel, d.h. es kann sein, dass der PC bestimmte Grafikmodi nicht mehr ganz packt, die ein PC mit nem core i5 und gleicher Grafikkarte sehr wohl noch gut schafft. Und auch Deine Grafikkarte ist "gut", aber bei einigen Games werden die hohen oder Ultra-Details auch schon kritisch sein, selbst wenn Dein PC absolut optimal konfiguriert ist seitens Software und Windows.


----------

